# Park Ranger James Wallen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Park Ranger*
*James Marvin Wallen, Jr.*
Hamilton County Parks and Recreation Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Sunday, October 25, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 54

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Park Ranger Jimmy Wallen succumbed to injuries sustained in 1989 when the patrol car he and his partner were in was struck by another vehicle on Amnicola Highway as they pulled out of Hamilton County Riverpark.

Rescue personnel resuscitated him at the scene before transporting him to a local hospital. He suffered a traumatic brain injury as a result of the crash and remained in nursing care until passing away from complications of the original injuries.

Ranger Wallen is survived by his wife, mother, sister, and two brothers.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Captain Noel McDaniel
Hamilton County Parks and Recreation Department
2277 N. Gold Point Circle
Hixson, TN 37343

Phone: (423) 842-3306

Read more: Park Ranger James Marvin Wallen, Jr.


----------

